#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Venda Provedor Completo

## powernetscm

Provedor Atuando e crescendo em SP, com media de instalação mensal de 60 clientes novos, todos clientes em comodato
Cnpj Com ourtoga Anatel, conta com 12 estações e equipe formada, motivo mudança para outro pais, interessados chamar no email 
[email protected].

----------

